# Piperazines UK & Ireland 2008 / 09



## Bearlove

Hiya Everyone, The market place in the UK/Ireland is way slower than around the globe so I thought it would be easier to start a separate thread for the pills showing up.  To start off I have done a quick list of what was around last year and will update this thread every now and then with any new pills reported.  

Please don’t take this list as a “Full” list of piperazine pills around – this is purely for guidance.  Any new pill should be tested before taking it! 



2009
Playboys - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=13941 
Diamonds - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14033
Superman - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14657
Diamonds - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14585 
Rolex - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14673 
Cupid - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14718
Star - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14786
Rockets - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14795
Tools n Hammer - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14815
Lightning Bolt - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14879 
Mercedie - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14935
Rolex - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=14938
Ferrari - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15146
No 1. - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15163
Blue Lightnings - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15329 
Pink Rolex - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15365
Superman - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15450
Playboy - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15960
Smiley - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=15984 - these have a ring around them
Euro / Bacardi Bat - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16002
X-File - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16009
X - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16061
Smurfs - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16133
Merlin/Wizard's Hat - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16716
Rolex - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16481
Armani - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16507
Mitsi's - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16665
AK47 / Guns - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16683
E - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16735
Mercedes - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=16982
Cream Fields - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17020
Blue Mickey Mouse http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17339

These are not piperazines but some legal pill being sold online
Rolex, Playboys, Dolphin, Dove, Ferrari/horse/kangols
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17372
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17373
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17374

Lightning bolts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17514 (differerent to the other fakes above)
Mercs - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17516
Kangols/Kangaroo - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17769
Mitzis - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17789
Bullshead/wizard hat - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17852
Dollar ($) - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17973
Pistol - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=17983
Audi - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18048
Lovehearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18076
Smurfs - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18089
Armarni - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18109
Mercs - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18165
Dove - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18307
Triangle Mitzis - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18294
Club / Clover - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18370
Blue Cherub / Angels - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18397
Big Brother - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._home&region=2
Superman - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18457
Pink Wizard Hat - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18794
Audi - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18797
Facebooks (white F) - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=18993
X5 - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19087
Pink Blanks - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19381
Syringe - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19379
Mercedes - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...19516&rating=1
Mercedes - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19724
Dollar - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19809
Blue Cupids - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=19850


2008 
Mitzis - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9116
Bombs- http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9182
Mercs - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9226
Doves - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9384
Palm Trees - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9461
Cream logo http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9467
Club - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9713
Snow Ball - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...y_pill&id=9720
Love Hearts - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=10058
Pink Rolex - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11075
Nike - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11437
Playboys - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11626
Smurfs - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12742
Euro - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12711
Shamrocks - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11525
Rockets http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12597
Batman - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12167
Volkswagon - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12082
Stars - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11969
Dollar $ - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=11780
Tools n hammer http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12858
F1 - http://www.pillreports.com/index.php..._pill&id=12858


----------



## tekkeN

good work, the pill scene is worse than ever at the moment, so many classic stamps and potentially amazing nights ruined


----------



## IRL.icecoolmadness

Your effort is greatly appreciated Bearlove mate. 

When oh when is this pipe madness gonna end? Even crystal is being tampered with....


----------



## bogman

these pills are going to be around for a long time as there are people who like them/there are people who will buy anything.the chemicals to make them are easy got plus the law is a lot softer on these chemicals.i think i did a mixed report on cupids last july just after oxegen.


----------



## georgeorge

*uk*

the only decent pills I've had in the UK are love hearts and the pellet shaped As

I'd recommend buying MDMA or if ur after pipes just buy the legal ones which are stronger and legal...


----------



## Bearlove

Thanks for the comments everyone,  Its a work in progress and Ill update as we go - I cant agree more that if you like the piperazine feeling buy them from a shop there cheaper/stronger and "probably" cleaner than the stuff off the street.  


Be careful now even as theres so much fake MD.. being sold around the UK.   

Fake MDMA Feb'09
www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=14527


Thanks
BL*mod


----------



## georgeorge

*mdma*

yer around here we were getting it on the rock so it wasn't getting cut by people around here... as far as I'm aware it was as pure as it gets...

thats gone now though, I've had friends buy nesquik chocolate drink powder before so I'm aware of the problems with this. 2cb seems to be the better choice in the SW


----------



## Bearlove

There now has been a test result in for the No 1 - doest look too promising, small amount of MD - tester suspects Mcpp !
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=15163


----------



## Cornishman

My friend got given some hammer and spanner pills last night. 
The dealer said "they were the best pills around for ages". 
I took one look at them and knew they were piperazine shite. 
Then I checked pillreports and my suspicions were confirmed. 
I told the guy they were shit and he said I needed to stop being such a geek and accept a pill is "just a pill" and they still do the job. 
I was like 'WTF'?! They're fucking horse de-worming tablets! Not fucking ecstasy!


----------



## discopupils

Cornishman said:


> My friend got given some hammer and spanner pills last night.
> The dealer said "they were the best pills around for ages".
> I took one look at them and knew they were piperazine shite.
> Then I checked pillreports and my suspicions were confirmed.
> I told the guy they were shit and he said I needed to stop being such a geek and accept a pill is "just a pill" and they still do the job.
> I was like 'WTF'?! They're fucking horse de-worming tablets! Not fucking ecstasy!



There aren't words tho actually describe how saddening that is.


----------



## Bearlove

More Rolexs around the UK - different color same shit !


----------



## the sea urchin

its getting depressing now, only ones are the love hearts and im paying 3 quid a pill on them even in 100s , but i see theres loads of diff batches off them going around soo things arent looking good as they all look the same aparently :/


----------



## Bearlove

Just added a new superman thread - looks differnt press (same old shit though)!   I think these are all over the place at the moment


----------



## captain codshit

I honestly wont even bother with pills in the uk now! They are all shit and i am not willing to pay money to wanker dealers and contribute to the death of the ecstacy market. Fuck them.

Only drugs im taking now is methylone! Its bk-mdma, fucking good stuff chaps! You can buy it off the net and its 99.5% pure, no dealers and arrives at my door the next day..


----------



## loveheartkid

*dosage*



captain codshit said:


> I honestly wont even bother with pills in the uk now! They are all shit and i am not willing to pay money to wanker dealers and contribute to the death of the ecstacy market. Fuck them.
> 
> Only drugs im taking now is methylone! Its bk-mdma, fucking good stuff chaps! You can buy it off the net and its 99.5% pure, no dealers and arrives at my door the next day..



hi, you might know me from pill reports  what dosage of methylone do you take. i took 250mg last night and snorted about 30mg about an hour later and nothing really happened.  Im from the belfast area and havnt seen any good pills in ireland since a certian night club got busted


----------



## Cornishman

Anyone seen these pills about? 
Apparently they're proper nice but havent tried them myself....


----------



## captain codshit

Hey mate, what colour are they? There were red, yellow and white crosses like those in Holland at varying strenghts of MDMA, think the red were strongest!


----------



## captain codshit

loveheartkid said:


> hi, you might know me from pill reports  what dosage of methylone do you take. i took 250mg last night and snorted about 30mg about an hour later and nothing really happened.  Im from the belfast area and havnt seen any good pills in ireland since a certian night club got busted



Yeh man i've seen ya about pillreport.. welcome aboard! 

The methylone, same as the mephedrone is very variable. It depends alot where you buy it from i think.. The place that does the crystally mephedrone, well there methylone i only seem to need about 150-200mg and get a good come up and generally happy for about 2-3hours off one bomb! Very clean clean buzz and alot like mdma for me, get the chattery jaw and eye wobbles after a couple bombs aswell %)

I cant get enough of the stuff now, dont do the mephedrone anymore or really see it as a substitute for MDMA, but the M1 is better than anything about right now!


----------



## Cornishman

captain codshit said:


> Hey mate, what colour are they? There were red, yellow and white crosses like those in Holland at varying strenghts of MDMA, think the red were strongest!



They're pink in colour.


----------



## captain codshit

You should post a report on pillreport with the photo. Think the yellow ones were about 80-100mg or something. Im sure the pink or red ones were High MDMA!! One of the guys from the dutch section would prob be able to tell you exact mgs of MDMA in them


----------



## Cornishman

captain codshit said:


> You should post a report on pillreport with the photo. Think the yellow ones were about 80-100mg or something. Im sure the pink or red ones were High MDMA!! One of the guys from the dutch section would prob be able to tell you exact mgs of MDMA in them



Will do as soon as I've tried them. 
Wanna do one tonight but all my mates are either working or not up for it.


----------



## captain codshit

Never seen you on PR are you signed up under another name? Anyway it sounds like you should be in for a good one. Theres alot of different batches of crosses but not heard of a bad one yet!!!


----------



## Cornishman

I'm not registered on PR but will be signing up to review these pills. 
They will be my first report. 
Cant wait to get mashed up! :D


----------



## Bearlove

^Yeah you should get yourself over onto PR and put up a report - Hope to see you there soon


----------



## captain codshit

Cornishman said:


> I'm not registered on PR but will be signing up to review these pills.
> They will be my first report.
> Cant wait to get mashed up! :D



Nice one mate, look forward to hearing about some good pills! 



Also bearlove your doing a good job mate, keep it up :D


----------



## SkeletalLamper

Round here in the West Midlands were having a lot of Supermans

I havent tried them myself but people are saying some really good things about them.

Has anyone else in that area come across supermans?cause i would love it if they were good!!!!!

Peace

SL


----------



## captain codshit

Look on pillreport. They are seriously bad pills! Made me feel like shit for days!!!


----------



## SkeletalLamper

Thats why im so confused cause on pill report everyone is saying theyre whack,but the people telling me about them are saying theyre strong and theyre pretty certain theyre mdma.

I think i might just have to bite the bullet and buy a few this weekend,will let you know how it goes if i do.

Peace 

SL


----------



## captain codshit

Haha sorry but wisen up mate! The people on pill report who have tested them say they are shit. I've seen them tested and NO MDMA!!!

Of course half your mates probably think theyr good. A friend of mine said that the new batch of diamonds were better than the lovehearts.. Doesnt make it true though!!!

Those supermen are dodge, mcpp shit. Avoid.


----------



## SkeletalLamper

I know where your coming from mate but i'll still give one a pop.

I know my mates know what theyre talking about to an extent. We got some from liverpool which looked exactly the same but they were shite.

Either way i'll post the outcome.

SL


----------



## captain codshit

Fair play mate but if its the ones i had you will pay for it on the comedown! About a day of being unable to eat, sleep, move..

Yeh the boy who was saying those diamonds were good knows the score with MDMA and pills aswell but alot of people try and convince themselfs theyr good or just think that anything that gets them fucked is good!

If your only popping them because theres nothing else about you should order some methylone instead imo!

Good luck though :D


----------



## SkeletalLamper

Yeah i keep meaning to get some more,its a good buzz but i just find i wanna more too soon as it the buzz dies so quick.

ive had a bit of a break from pills.I  usually get MDMA but thats proving hard to get hold of and i just fancy a bit of a blow out.

Most drugs on the market are shite nowadays,how has it come to this???

Pfft.

Peace 

SL


----------



## Bearlove

I havent had these superman pills (this batch) but my mates had them the week before took them on the Sat night and were still awake on the Monday morning :0.  Everyone was sketched out !    The ones that dont mind the piperz say there really strong ! 

(Cheers Captain Codshit - Ive changed my mind about the Ireland thing, the guy asking was wanting it on Pillreports itself). I could seperate the UK and Ireland region but as the same pills are available in both areas Im leaving it the way it is.


----------



## Cornishman

captain codshit said:


> Nice one mate, look forward to hearing about some good pills!
> 
> 
> 
> Also bearlove your doing a good job mate, keep it up :D



Here's my first pill report. :D  

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=15533


----------



## loveheartkid

*methylone*



captain codshit said:


> Yeh man i've seen ya about pillreport.. welcome aboard!
> 
> The methylone, same as the mephedrone is very variable. It depends alot where you buy it from i think.. The place that does the crystally mephedrone, well there methylone i only seem to need about 150-200mg and get a good come up and generally happy for about 2-3hours off one bomb! Very clean clean buzz and alot like mdma for me, get the chattery jaw and eye wobbles after a couple bombs aswell %)
> 
> I cant get enough of the stuff now, dont do the mephedrone anymore or really see it as a substitute for MDMA, but the M1 is better than anything about right now!



Would you mind sending me a privrate message and tell me where you get your methylone if you dont mind. thanks***MOD NOTE:  I just noticed this - do NOT ASK for sources here, it will get your ass banned.  ~RB***


----------



## Cornishman

^^^^ try google


----------



## captain codshit

Nice report dude! Really wish something decent would turn up here, nothing major since the crystal source dried up about november last year. Nevermind holiday this summer will hopefully stock up again!

@loveheartkid, check your email. you cant pm on here until you make 20posts!


----------



## Bearlove

If your reading this and wondering what are piperazines and how do they make you feel - this is a user report from the US section after taking a known piperazine pill !



A bunch of us were rolling at my house, and I'm the only one that decided to try out these pills. I never actually rolled on these pills, I just had that twacked out feeling, and I couldn't look at one of my friends because he looked like a scary old man. Other people looked scary too, it really messed with my vision. Everyone ended up passing out around 2 in the morning, but I was still wide awake. My body was on fire, I felt like I was boiling on the inside. And you know that sizzling sound that food makes when it's cooking? That's how my entire body felt. I tried to sleep but couldn't. I went outside to try to cool off, but had the hardest time sitting out there because everything was morphing and moving. Took a cold shower, that didn't help. I wanted to kill myself. I've never had any kind of bad thoughts before when I've taken a pill, but these made me seriously want to kill myself. I went to a friend's house and hung out with her all day so that I wouldn't be alone, that's how scared I was of killing myself. I took these pills around 10 pm on a Saturday night, and couldn't get to sleep until around 6 pm the next night. My entire body was in pain for three days. Terrible terrible terrible. DON'T EVER TAKE THESE PILLS!!!


----------



## Cornishman

Fucking horrible. 
A disgrace to the word Ecstasy....


----------



## FrAnCioS-

loveheartkid said:


> hi, you might know me from pill reports  what dosage of methylone do you take. i took 250mg last night and snorted about 30mg about an hour later and nothing really happened.  Im from the belfast area and havnt seen any good pills in ireland since a certian night club got busted





Loveheart kid methylone it not worth it i have done a few G and i though it was ok nothing like the real deal.


-FrAnCioS


----------



## FrAnCioS-

So was this consumed? have you done a report yet m8?


-FRAnCioS


----------



## Bearlove

just adding the playboys to the list


----------



## Bearlove

Added the smurfs to the list - not that many details on the actual thread but piperazines says it all really.


----------



## brizzle

URGH! hate pips!


----------



## tekkeN

I too hate piperazines but remember having a rather morbidly surreal day wandering around town on a pip smurf in 07

 it was quite trippy and fun, only took one though and it was *NOTHING* like a good E


----------



## Bearlove

adding new pill Merlins / Wizard's hat


----------



## EntheoDjinn

I know this is a forum about pill reports, and there is a thread elsewhere about piperazine crystal, but I thought I'd put a heads up here anyway.  Lumps of waxy crystal have finally reached Scotland from down south.  Looks off-white, translucent and feels waxy, and is being sold as MDMA.  

My good friend who passed it to me innocently, told me his man had said it was waxy because the production process was incomplete and there was some hydrochloride salt left.

Being the skeptical person I am, and not knowing a hydrochloride salt from a pint of Tennent's super lager, I duly tested it - luckily, as I would have necked about 150mg of the shit and goodness knows what would have happened.

Marquis, Mecke and Ez test all just fizzed and fizzed and fizzed and ........ no clour change whatsoever.

Appalling state of affairs


----------



## Bearlove

^Yeah theres a few FAKE MDMA threads on bluelight (I make one per month)  but thanks for the heads up (glad you tested it!)

http://www.pillreports.com/index.ph...ntents=all&rating=all&submit2.x=0&submit2.y=0


----------



## Bearlove

Just updating the piperazines for the UK/Ireland -  There are a few other pills being talked about at the moment mainly "Mickey Mouse" - so many mixed reviews so Im leaving off both lists until I see a decent report/test result

Bear


----------



## Bearlove

adding mercs and creamfields - both oldish presses but coming around again!  

Still out on the Mickeys mouse pill !  I say if your not testing avoid!


----------



## мDма

Damn, some of those pills look pretty legit. Blah, I guess you can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## edkelly

*rolexes hammer and spanners*

Rolexes and hammer and spanners leave well alone. (brighton area)

rolexes are worse... very trippy and heavy.. no euphoria.. headaches.. bit paranoid.. sickness and come down from hell.. 

hammer and spanners. not as bad. 2 hours of fun.. connection.. chatting. then you get very tired and lethargic. having a fag seems like hard work. sickness and a speed like comedown to finish you off. waste of a weekend

what the fuck is going on.. it could be so good


----------



## edkelly

so what the fk are we taking guys.. is it mdea or mcpp or is it a mixture of both.. it  sure as hell aint mdma...


----------



## Bearlove

The pills on this list are all suspected Piperazines - some have been tested with zero reactions to any MD.. substances/amps/2cs (basically anything you would normally take).   As a lot of pills have been lab tested around the place and the main ingredient showing up is MCPP its a fair guess these are made of the same stuff


----------



## Bearlove

More rubbish !


----------



## retry

Spanner and hammers gave me a high but certainly not was i was looking for.

Infact a few years ago i thought i had lost the magic, but the high was exactly like it was of those and think i gave up due to a BZP batch a few years back not realising then that it wasn't me it was just the shit we get!


----------



## Bearlove

^The piperazine pills will get you high (no doubt about it) but for most people its not what they are looking for/expect when they pop a pill.    Most of the piperazines last for so long, even when your not buzzing your wide awake and restless-that along with the negative side effects that some people experience sort of kills the fun in a night out.

The scene in the UK is getting worse and worse though - MDMA harder to find and more and more piperazines/RC's/or just bunk pills being made .

Wheres my slippers and my pipe - Im giving up :D


----------



## ResinTeeth

Cornishman said:


> My friend got given some hammer and spanner pills last night.
> The dealer said "they were the best pills around for ages".
> I took one look at them and knew they were piperazine shite.
> Then I checked pillreports and my suspicions were confirmed.
> I told the guy they were shit and he said I needed to stop being such a geek and accept a pill is "just a pill" and they still do the job.
> I was like 'WTF'?! They're fucking horse de-worming tablets! Not fucking ecstasy!



Can we like frame this for epitomizing the 2009 Ecstasy situation?


----------



## Bearlove

^lol - It does really sum the scene up though!


----------



## edkelly

It's true. I've told the guy I get stuff from that I am not going to be buying any more pills until he stops supplying the shit we have been taking recently.. I know it's not his fault but maybe if we all do the same the message might make it's way way up the chain. When it hits the pocket of certain people they might rethink what they are churning out.

I'd even pay good money for a decent rap of speed at the moment!! that's how bad it is!!


----------



## edkelly

Oh yeah, the latest pill to hit the brighton area "smurfs"

pill report them.. same old shit *yawn


----------



## Bearlove

^Be careful with the smurfs - somebody died after taking them.


----------



## Bearlove

Added "Lightning bolts / Mercs"  Dublin area


----------



## Bearlove

Adding more junk to the list


----------



## Bearlove

adding "pistol" and "Audi" to the list


----------



## wappedout

haa wee got a couple of tiny speckled shamrocks the exact same ones out from about 2 yrs ago (im from n.i) turns out the dealer had them hid wil he was in jail and he ony had 50  fuck if i hada knew he ony had 50 i woulda bought the lot and kept them for up coming rave on sept 5th


----------



## Bearlove

three more to add to the list


----------



## Bearlove

One more for the list


----------



## Bearlove

Ive added the latest "Superman" pill to the list as the photo is of a different pill than reported earlier.   I know that theres also another pip batch in circulation, small, barrel shaped, the S logo nearly covers the top of the pill.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Bearlove

Couple new pills added to the list


----------



## tekkeN

add 'facebooks', big perfect chunky pill that made my mates trip, sounds like tpmff or whatever

big, white, not crumbly and with this symbol


----------



## Bearlove

Thanks TekkeN -  havent seen these on PR yet,  hopefully somebody can test them or get a photo.  Ill add the name for now though


----------



## Poester

bought those 'lightning bolts' a month ago, very well pressed. very hard. very very much BZP. this is in the uk. they are yucky.


----------



## Bearlove

^ wow didnt know they were still going around - where abouts did you buy them?    I ate a few and found them quite trippy what did you think?


----------



## lazygit

Add blue,scored"Ying/Yangs" from 08...Nasty.


----------



## tm1210

Belfast has been flooded with Stars for a couple of months now


----------



## Bearlove

^there must have been thousands of those "stars" pressed - they keep vanishing and then coming back - fn piperazines !


----------



## Bearlove

Facebook reports showed up - added to the list 

(Got to say these sound stranger than the usual pip pill?)


----------



## tekkeN

^ yeah my mates didn't seem to get a rough comedown off them or anything, as you might expect from piperazine.. I had a half but didn't notice anything (was on acid and a real pill at the time tho).. one mate who had a couple said it felt just like a low dose of mushrooms.. ?

definitely hallucinogenic, avoid if your after a rushy feeling! quite big pills, obviously not mdma as they don't crumble at all, look like pharms


----------



## Bearlove

Its strange that a lot of the newer pips are reported as trippy - maybe pressers are switching from BZP and using one of the many other alternatives.   Ive heard that the "smurfs" are doing the rounds again .


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Bearlove said:


> Facebook reports showed up - added to the list
> 
> (Got to say these sound stranger than the usual pip pill?)



Facebook pills?  LOL  That's hilarious, and they're square too?  

Next press - Twitter pills.


----------



## Bearlove

Im trying to get a photo of one to add to the thread crazy pip pressers :D


----------



## tekkeN

not square, just round.. they should have something addictive in them, then it would be just like the real facebook


----------



## Bearlove

just added a report to the list so thought I would bump the thread


----------



## tm1210

Do not touch those Yellow Kangaroos for love nor money. I took a few last wek knowing full well what they where and was sick as fuck. I've  taken loads of pips and am very rarely sick, fell sick but can keep it down. Fuck it was bad even the mate who eats pips lilke sweats was in a bad way and had to go home.


----------



## Bearlove

^Nasty stuff - which ones were they?   Did they have a score on the back or plain as two lots going around!


----------



## tm1210

Plain on one side mate. Definitely the worst pipz experience I've had. Its all Stars, Reb bulls and this yellow shite up here at the mo.


----------



## Bearlove

Thanks for that - yeah if your bad on the pips its a horrible experience.  It really feels like you have ingested a poison  - normally a few hours after popping which by that time most people have already ate a few more :0.


----------



## Rayvon

bloody rotten stuff about......... dublin was great for quality pills always, up until a year/ year and a half ago.... now theres nothing but crap and now sign of it picking up.. i think my days with mdma are over... not worth trying anything knew unless i seen it tested.. there were ones with the & sign on them going around recently but they have dried up..


----------



## Bearlove

I havent seen any reports on real pills for Ireland in ages  - looks like everyone is either taking the pip pills or avoiding all pills all together (hard to believe).


----------



## nolys

are facebooks worth trying or are they like all the other shite floating about? i havnt took a pill since the diamonds/rockets of 2008... and im glad. i think we may be getting some mdma back here but soon because england seems to be getting their fair share of MDxx...hopefully we might get some but who knows :S. ive just stuck to mephedrone lately, cheaper and better than pips... pretty similar to mdma, worth giving it a go if you really want something better and more similar to mdma.
im actually very very very surprised mephedrone hasnt turned up in any pills lately, the dealers could meke HUGE money from 75-100mg pills and they would get more buyers and more pills sold at a time ..


----------



## been head

mephedrone as turnt up in pills in england green swirls there not cheap either £5 in singles.  they are 150mg tho so they woud do the job, but still there not MDMA so there bollocks, exspensive bollocks at that


----------



## Bearlove

nolys said:


> are facebooks worth trying or are they like all the other shite floating about? i havnt took a pill since the diamonds/rockets of 2008... and im glad. i think we may be getting some mdma back here but soon because england seems to be getting their fair share of MDxx...hopefully we might get some but who knows :S. ive just stuck to mephedrone lately, cheaper and better than pips... pretty similar to mdma, worth giving it a go if you really want something better and more similar to mdma.
> im actually very very very surprised mephedrone hasnt turned up in any pills lately, the dealers could meke HUGE money from 75-100mg pills and they would get more buyers and more pills sold at a time ..



White Facebooks = Standard piperazine pill

Blue Facebook = MDxx + Something (we think speed)

As bean head has mentions - mephedrone is showing up in pills now but at 5£ per pop they are quite expensive (when you think how cheap meph is per g).  

You can search by 'suspected contents' over on pill reports - just use the drop down menu and select mephedrone


----------



## Whyisweedillegal

"I told the guy they were shit and he said I needed to stop being such a geek and accept a pill is "just a pill" and they still do the job.
I was like 'WTF'?! They're fucking horse de-worming tablets! Not fucking ecstasy! "

What a bellend that guy is, thats the sort of attitude that ruins it for everyone.


----------



## Bearlove

Yeah I think that taking pills now doesn’t equate to taking MDMA for a lot of people - pills are (for some people) a tablet that gets them high/fkd (regardless of what they are made of.   That’s fine, people are free to take whatever they want but piperazine pills should not be sold as Ecstasy.


----------



## nolys

wow 5er a pop for 1 150mg pill? thats insane, you can get a gram off the internet for that price!!


----------



## Bearlove

^exactly - its the same as those 'bubbles' that seem to be another one of the 'in' drugs atm - its meant to be simple meph in a capsule :D (kerching !)


----------



## nolys

lol i havnt heard of "bubbles" yet. by the way, does some of the meph in ireland contain ketamine? i got a g of it for the summer planet love festival and my dealer told me it had ketamine in it :S didnt feel much different (if at all) than proper stuff to me...

and out of interest bearlove, what was the last pill you enjoyed in ireland and when did you get it??


----------



## Bearlove

^I cant see any meph containing ketamine - when you think dealers buying the stuff online to sell arent really going to cut it with anything that they could sell on its own (waste of ket/money).   Just a marketing hype I would presume. 

Havent had pills in Ireland (yet) .

The last advert I spotted for 'bubbles' the meph worked out at around 12£ a gram (but the minimum you could buy was 4gs (16 bubbles)   (3.15 per 250mg bomb where a g cut into four would cost you 1.75)

Somebody is really cashing in!


----------



## nolys

oh BL i thought you were from ireland?? lol must have confused you with somebody else

meph is seriously a dealers paradise...
anybody got any idea when it will be made illegal?


----------



## fatmac41

i agree with the earlier post about m1 bein the best thing about not quite mdma but better than pips an i dont think im even gonna try mephedrone ive read to many naty reports of the side effectsan bad things seem more common to happen with that compared to mdma/mdmc(m1) i may be wrong thats just my opinion through what ive read ive not read anything bad about m1 tho i havnt been looking an i dont believe anything bad can happen with mdma aslong as u use it sensibly,

i would be seriously pissed off if i got mephedrone in a pill an paid a 5er for it mayb more so than a pip lol


----------



## nolys

i wouldnt pay 5er for a pill unless i knew for definate it had mdma in it
i would pay 20 quid nowadays to get one of the pills from before 2008 back, fucking hate drug dealers fucking all the pills up for the past 2-3 years!!! 
i wish i had some MDMA :'(


----------



## Bearlove

Lots of the last few MDMA pills were going from 5 to 15£ a pop with some dealers trying to charge more.  I just wish we could start a two tier system with pills though - pips for those who enjoy them and dont want to pay anything more than 1£ a pill and MDMA pills for those who dont mind paying for quality. 

Meph is really taking a hold on the market place now with lots of street dealers selling it, (as Meph).  They know there is a market for it and people seem to be happy enough to buy it (obviously at a marked up price) - maybe with people buying that instead of the fake MDMA/pip pills we may actually force dealers to start selling the real stuff again?


----------



## nolys

agreed, that would be brilliant... if meph actually brought back mdma lol.
i think that this could be likely if people start getting pissed off at all the pips atm, switch to meph, then meph gets made illegal... we might see some proper mdma again.
out of interest, is mephedrone still made of safrole oil? or the safarass tree?


----------



## Bearlove

^nope both of those are strictly controlled (hence the fall in MDMA) - its reported to be ephidrine based.  Bit of information about it here


----------



## nolys

oh... you know your stuff BL


----------



## Bearlove

Looks like the same old shit being churned out in 2010 . 

Bacardi bats / Mitzis  - not a very good sign


----------



## nolys

have these pills been tester positive for pipss?


----------



## Bearlove

^theres no test for pips but these have shown up as duds on the Marquis. That plus the user reports leads us to think they are pips.


----------



## nolys

they still havnt came up with a way of testing for piperazine? i thought they would have had a method by now.... somebody should get to work on that lol

EDIT: what about the Facebooks in Hull here on pillreports? surely a dealer report? i cant see why someone would press a stamp with a bad rep onto an MDxx pill? 
and out of interest, does mephedrone go black on marquis or what colour does it go? if anybody has tested it?


----------



## Mailmonkey

nolys said:


> they still havnt came up with a way of testing for piperazine? i thought they would have had a method by now.... somebody should get to work on that lol
> 
> EDIT: what about the Facebooks in Hull here on pillreports? surely a dealer report? i cant see why someone would press a stamp with a bad rep onto an MDxx pill?
> and out of interest, does mephedrone go black on marquis or what colour does it go? if anybody has tested it?



nolys have a look further down on pillreports...

Seems the facebooks are probably the real thing....

Monk....x


----------



## Bearlove

nolys said:


> they still havnt came up with a way of testing for piperazine? i thought they would have had a method by now.... somebody should get to work on that lol
> 
> EDIT: what about the Facebooks in Hull here on pillreports? surely a dealer report? i cant see why someone would press a stamp with a bad rep onto an MDxx pill?
> and out of interest, does mephedrone go black on marquis or what colour does it go? if anybody has tested it?



BLUE facebooks - MDxx + Speed 

WHITE facebooks - PIPERAZINES


----------



## Rayvon

white ones are all over dublin.. really hope the blue ones make it over here.........


----------



## nolys

i seriously hope the blue ones make it across the water...


----------



## Bearlove

Adding Red Devils and Pink doves to this list -  not a straight piperazine pill but contents are unknown  (zero effects on Marquis).   The Red Devils are thought to be the online Diablos but are being sold by dealers.


----------



## Bearlove

bump


----------



## Bearlove

Just updating 2010 thread with images and hyperlinks - should make things easier for those browsing by phone.   (hopefull)

Bear


----------



## nolys

bear what exactly does "bump" mean?


----------



## Bearlove

nolys said:


> bear what exactly does "bump" mean?



When you 'bump' (*B*ring *U*p *M*y *P*ost) a thread all it means is your bringing that thread back to the top of the section again.  This post was buried deep down in the pages, when I change the main page (using the edit post function) it doesnt alter where the thread is. So I type 'bump' as a reply to make the thread active/visable again.  That way anyone entering pillreports/discussions sees this thread as the last post. 

I hope that makes sense?


----------



## Bearlove

Has anyone got any photos of the white facebooks?  If you have upload to imageshack (or similar) and leave the URL here  

Thanks 
Bear


----------



## Bearlove

two more to AVOID (unless you like piperazines)


----------

